#ubuntu-reviews 2010-11-01
<dholbach> good morning!
#ubuntu-reviews 2010-11-02
<dholbach> good morning!
#ubuntu-reviews 2010-11-03
<dholbach> good morning!
#ubuntu-reviews 2010-11-04
<dholbach> GOOD MORNING!
#ubuntu-reviews 2010-11-05
<dholbach> good morning!
